# Challenge coin proof



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

here is the proof for the CigarLive.com challenge coin...


----------



## CHBIV (Aug 9, 2008)

So how do we get them again....


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Go to this thread Carl http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=431673#post431673


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

CHBIV said:


> So how do we get them again....


ok...

They are $10 per coin with a flat rate of 4.75 priority shipping. I am accepting paypal (to [email protected] ) or PM me for other arrangements.

Payment is needed before I get these made. I need a minimum of 50 paid for before I can order them

or look in this thread:

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t24326-cigar-live-challenge-coin.html

the listing of numbers taken is on page 6


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

OK I'll let Daniel know, thank you!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks pretty kickin'.... 
that's the actual appearance? colors and everything? 
I was expecting just a regular "money" type coin - imprint but no color


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

ngetal said:


> looks pretty kickin'....
> that's the actual appearance? colors and everything?
> I was expecting just a regular "money" type coin - imprint but no color


thats exactly as it will look. the company did an excellent job with designing the coin.

inside the little box under Cigar Live will have the number of the coin


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Put me down for one Zack...


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

gotcha


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Also, don't forget your forum name when you fill out PayPal...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

When they gonna ship?


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

BigBuddha76 said:


> here is the proof for the CigarLive.com challenge coin...


Brilliant! Great job Zack. You went the extra mile to get this done and done well. Thanks for all your efforts!

I will paypal you later tonight!

CD


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

happy1 said:


> When they gonna ship?


14 days after I pay, so I'm giving until the 14th to get all of the money in and then I'll get them about 2 weeks after that (28th). I'll then break them up and ship them out USPS priority (except for the non us addies, which will go in the next Monday)


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

The artwork looks great! Well done!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks Good!! :thumb:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great work Thanks...I'll send PP in the afternoon


----------



## rbrodefer (Apr 15, 2008)

Great job, the coins look good, Zack!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very cool coin, nice job on the design.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

great looking coin


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

that's cool


----------

